# big arms



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

now what everyone wants is big arms, i know i do, is there anyway you can get big arms, i mean like what excercises have people found the best,

what kind of split,

i wanna get big period but this subject intreagues me because i believe alot of people think the bicep is the key, but i believe as the base the tricep is, and i am finding it hard to get big triceps, my biceps seem oversized to my tris

what excercises do people use for their arms?

thanks guys, i was bored so i thought i would ask!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

your biciep only has 2heads to it whereas your tri has 3 heads, your right for big arms its all about the triceip, close grip benches and skull crushers are the best way to add size to ur tris but dont go down to your chest on close grips as it'll incorporate chest and u don't want that(and u'll **** your wrists)go down to about 4-6 inches from ur chest, the key to triceip is good form keep your elbows close to your body on both of the above exercises, cable work is ok for tris but throwing around dead weight is the fastest way to bigger muscles.

as for biceip i find standing E-Z bar curls (heavy) with a drop set down to standing hammers a wicked biceip workout.

let me know if it helps mate

baz


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

another good thing for tri's i find is dips, stresses the body a lot more than cables or machines do anyway


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

The best way to build your arms is to get big all over doing compound movements. Its actually quite difficult to make one muscle grow disproportionately from the rest of your body (unless you're genetically predisposed to do so). Its not as futile as spot reduction though as it can be done to some extent. Usually if it's a specific weak point its easier as there is the possibility that these muscles have not been trained adequately before.

Anyway, diary barry has some good advice there - triceps are often overlooked in favour of the biceps when in fact they are the larger part of the arm. Close grip benches and skull crushers are excellent choices. For biceps I like to do heavy barbell curls for low reps and moderate weight db curls for higher reps.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah dips are good i forgot about them if you find them quite easy either do them weighted or at the end of your set


----------



## Desdicado (May 7, 2003)

Arms are my favourites to train

Triceps

Skull Crushers 4 sets

Dips 4 Sets

Cable push downs 4 sets

Kick backs 3 sets

Biceps

Seated Curls 4 sets

Seated Hammer Curls 4 sets

Isolation curls or reverse curls 4 sets


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

been reading arnies book,a nd looking at how the triceps when standing arms straight make the arms look big, this is what i am lacking, which parts of the tricep make the arms look big when stright?

and what excercises can i do for this, skullcrushers with dumbells i was told is good

also what is good for the outside of the bicep?

thanks guys!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

On tricepts, I like to prestretch my tricept in the excercise. I like to do at least one overhead tricept excercise. It starts out stretched from the get go. Here is a link to show you what I am talking about. Notice how it is already stretched even before the elbow bends.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Standing+Overhead+Barbell+Triceps+Extension


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

skull crushers r better with the bar i think personally as your not usin up energy balancing the dumbbells, so with the bar it allows you to concentrate more on the tris.

either close grip benching or skull crushers will build up the mass on your lookin for,

as for the outer biceip do u mean the muscle on the outside of your arm between the bi and tri if so its called the bracaii or something like that and EZ bar curls work it or the best is apparently hammer curls which is the one i use and it works for me

good luck mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea reverse curls are good too. They lower the bicept and hit that outside part. They also give you upper forearm too.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm with bob, forget about your arms and concentrate on compound movements like the squat/deadlift/bench press.

They have untold power over your natural Test and GH levels and will make your arms grow more than any isolation exercises will.

Jock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jock is right.


----------

